# Planted Nano tank light options?



## eden000 (Oct 23, 2013)

I use the Fluval 13W light for my Aqueon Evolve 2, which is a bit much but it would be perfect for yours. I love the light - it's incredibly sturdy, 6500K, and the reflectors around the light make sure all light diverts into the tank. The stock light on your tank doesn't do that, and I had tons of problems with it too.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

eden000 said:


> I use the Fluval 13W light for my Aqueon Evolve 2, which is a bit much but it would be perfect for yours. I love the light - it's incredibly sturdy, 6500K, and the reflectors around the light make sure all light diverts into the tank. The stock light on your tank doesn't do that, and I had tons of problems with it too.


I was looking at that on amazon, it seems rather cheap $ so I was worried it'd be prone to burn out quickly?


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Rather than the fluval, just go get a clip on shop light from Home Depot/Lowes. You can use a 26 watt 6500k Spiral CFL. You can find a way to suspend it, or you could just get the zoo med deep dome stand and use that. You could do this for around 25$. Cheaper than the fluval and more light. If you need less light you could always raise it more or getting a lower wattage bulb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

keats said:


> Rather than the fluval, just go get a clip on shop light from Home Depot/Lowes. You can use a 26 watt 6500k Spiral CFL. You can find a way to suspend it, or you could just get the zoo med deep dome stand and use that. You could do this for around 25$. Cheaper than the fluval and more light. If you need less light you could always raise it more or getting a lower wattage bulb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I have considered these but since I don't have a par reader I want to find lights that I can determine if they will give off "medium" light for the distance it would be from the substrate, rather than find out I got "high" or "low" light and am killing my medium light plants... that's why I made this thread with these specific questions to help determine that. Slapping a __ watt cfl on don't give ma an idea of what plant growing range I will get.


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, there's several threads out there that examine the par on spirals. A 13 watt will give you highlight. This hobby is not about certainties, and asking for a fixture that will defiantely give you medium light isn't a good way to go about it. Experimentation is the key here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

This page of this thread has good info:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85667&page=2


----------



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/zo...i_sku=BCL497&gclid=CJCyt6PitboCFeYWMgod1XgAHQ

I have this bulb above my 2.5 and 4 tall and everything grows like a weed. Crypt lutea, dwarf sag, Hygrophila Difformis, Hygrophila Corymbosa, Pennywort, and frogbit. I'd say the light is about 2" above the surface in each tank. The light is on for 10hrs a day and the tanks receive no natural sunlight. I'll probably be dialing that back to 8hrs/day soon. There are some pics here....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=459161&highlight=


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

When i had this tank, i used the finnex epoch lamp which had a 6500k bulb. plants grew so well compared to the stock LEDs. I still have the lamp in the box. its a great lamp for the tank.


----------

